# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  lire canard pc sur son...pc ???

## oufman

salut all,
j'ai un abonnement a canard pc en version papier, seulement je suis en ce moment loin de chez moi et pour quelques temps encore.
je n'ai pas de tablette ni de smartphone, alors j'aurai aimé savoir si une de ces versions peut se lire sur pc directement ? est ce que c'est exactement la meme version du magazine papier ?
merci

----------


## Robix66

> salut all,
> j'ai un abonnement a canard pc en version papier, seulement je suis en ce moment loin de chez moi et pour quelques temps encore.
> je n'ai pas de tablette ni de smartphone, alors j'aurai aimé savoir si une de ces versions peut se lire sur pc directement ? est ce que c'est exactement la meme version du magazine papier ?
> merci


Y a la version Windows 8 qui est disponible sur PC classique, mais il te faut... Un Windows 8. (Et c'est un abonnement différent).
Ce n'est pas exactement la version papier, c'est un best-off de celui de la quinzaine précédente et du dernier, plus d'autres trucs pour les mobiles/tablettes (de mémoire).

----------


## oufman

ah ben mince, je vais quand meme garder mon windows 7

----------


## oufman

euh j'ai un peu honte mais je trouve pas ou s'abonner a la version windows 8 ?
merci

----------


## grooup

alors j'aurai aimé savoir si une de ces versions peut se lire sur pc directement ? est ce que c'est exactement la meme version du magazine papier ?

----------

